# Maybells Litter



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Our rescue girl finally had her litter today. She gave birth to 14 chubby pups! 
I am a little worried about the smallest one since he/she doesn't seem to look very lively, but hopefully they will continue to get stronger and pull through.
This thread will be dedicated to Maybell and her babies. < 3

*On a side note*: If anyone has a used cage they can part with that would be very much needed right now! She is currently in a tank which is fine for the first little while, but we are going to need to move the family into a different cage as they get older. We are willing to meet if you live close by, or will pay for the shipping of the cage. Thank you so much!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Where exactly in MI are you? My spare should be empty again here soon, hopefully by sometime next week. Once intros are over, if they've gone well and if you live relatively close by, I have no issue lending it to you.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

We are in Highland, which is fairly close to Waterford.  
That would be wonderful! I had someone contact me about a cage as well, so I will keep you posted and let you know if I still need one. 
Though, we still have a couple weeks until they will be ready for a big one. Poor little momma is going to be busy, busy!


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

They are so cute!  Do you have any homes lined up?


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

4 males and 2 females have been spoken for, though I will be needing to find a home for the remaining 8 of them, possibly including momma as well. 
I am really glad that we had chosen to rescue/adopt her. It's going to be really hard not to want to keep them all, lol!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

This is why I can't rescue... I'd keep them all!


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Maybell is our second official rescue. I know the feeling! Though I know it will be easier to rehome them when I know they are going to the best home possible.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

LittleSparrow said:


> We are in Highland, which is fairly close to Waterford.
> That would be wonderful! I had someone contact me about a cage as well, so I will keep you posted and let you know if I still need one.
> Though, we still have a couple weeks until they will be ready for a big one. Poor little momma is going to be busy, busy!


You just keep me in the loop! I hope they all get wonderful homes!!


----------



## Lina13 (Apr 28, 2014)

Aw such cute babies! Of course I feel the same about our litters and I think I want to keep three of them to add to our brood. Since we lost Bear and her sister we called Mother. I also think our boys need a friend. I'd love to keep them all but the reality is I can't. -sad face-


----------

